# "Blush: Search For Next Great Makeup Artist" contestant Todd Homme found dead



## ashley8119 (Dec 16, 2008)

Blush Todd Homme Dies 23 Lifetime - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com

This is so sad, he was only 23. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





RIP Todd Homme


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 16, 2008)

r.i.p...no lie he was my fav


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 16, 2008)

awwwww....  
he was one of the most likeable contestants. such a sweetheart. this actually makes me really sad   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: is he still on the show???


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 16, 2008)

OH MY WORD!!!! Sooooo sad!! He seemed like SUUUCH a nice guy!!! And so young! RIP. You touched many people before you passed. And your spirit will live on.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh I didn't see this thread before, someone mentioned this in the regular thread for the show.. this is soo sad..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP Todd


----------



## teha83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh wow this is terrible. I loved him on the show, he seemed so sweet and he was so talented.


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Dec 16, 2008)

this breaks my heart so bad he was my favorite and so full of energy and warmth . god bless him =[ i just can't believe it !


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

It's so unbelievable...

My condolences go out to his loved ones.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

I only saw this show once and I agree, he was very likable. One viewing and I was rooting for him. What a shame. RIP.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 16, 2008)

wow. so sad.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Is the finale tonight?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Is the finale tonight?_

 
Yup... it would make it even more sad if he ends up being the winner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How tragic..


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Dec 16, 2008)

That is so sad. Im shocked. He had a wonderful personality...seem like someone you can hang with and have a blast.Such a wonderful talent..very tragic


----------



## franimal (Dec 16, 2008)

So sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He seemed like a genuinely sweet guy.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

He seemed so perky and energetic... like you could go up to him and hug him and he'd be totally cool with it, and he had great talent. Rest in peace friend.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 16, 2008)

seriously i want to cry.  rip!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 16, 2008)

im so sad. Its gonna be kinda errie to watch him....  I like(d) him alot.,.....


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 16, 2008)

That is horrible. I loved watching Todd on the show. I feel so bad for him and his family. RIP Todd and God bless!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW... I can not believe this. He was really my fav. My condolences to his family and friends, may you rest in peace Todd.


----------



## Mizz Samantha J (Dec 16, 2008)

aw so sad =/


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 17, 2008)

So sad, I saw this at the end of the finale. He was so young and so talented, this just breaks my heart.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 17, 2008)

i saw the finale last night and the end shocked me!!I can't believe he died!!so sad he was talented.I wonder how Nolan took it since they were really close on the show...made me cry!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

that gave me chills. i was watching this show pretty regularly and did not hear of this. he was so young and he was very talented. rest in peace.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 19, 2008)

omg that is sooo sad! he was one of my faves!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone know how he died? he was so young


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think they're sure yet, but there was an autopsy done. Nothing immediately obvious, and I guess they said there was no sign of drugs or alcohol, but who knows.. once they do the toxicology tests and release the autopsy report we will know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I feel so sorry for his family..  

One article I read, I think it may have been this TV guide one that was linked in the first post, in the comment section this girl said she was best friends with Nolan's sister (she could have been BS'ing but why would someone do that in this circumstance?) and that Nolan was a wreck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they had grown really close throughout the show, which was pretty obvious and yeah... I can only imagine how difficult this is for those who were close to him, he had so many things going for him and was so young. 

RIP Todd


----------



## IlikePi (Dec 19, 2008)

I watched every episode. And Todd was definately one of my favorites. Him and Nolan. I was sooo sad when I saw at the end of the episode that they dedicated it to his memory. As soon as I saw that I looked it up on Wikipedia but could not find much info. Too sad!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

it really makes me sad.


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 21, 2008)

That's horrible.: (


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what was the cause of death?

He was such a sweet heart


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

 Of winning the show and the tragic loss of his friend and fellow contestant Todd Homme, Nolan humbly shares, “It is bittersweet winning as this has been one of the best and worst weeks of my life. The show was an incredible experience. Winning was a dream come true because after ten years in this industry, I have put so much into my craft. It has already done so much for my career and as great as that is, I know I couldn’t have done it without my best friend Todd by my side — his talent truly inspired me to dig deep and he will be missed.”  
 








source


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't believe that I didn't know this until now.  How truly heartbreaking.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Dec 23, 2008)

ommmmmgg i just watched the whole season on demand. I fell in love with him.... he was so talented and i know he would have gone far.


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 25, 2008)

oh no he was my fave! RIP Todd


----------

